# Caja pasa-banda de 4º orden para subwoofer



## ppaappoo (Feb 2, 2009)

Hola estoy tratando de hacer una caja del tipo home theter o los sistemas 5.1.
Específicamente lo que quiero es esas cajas donde esta el su que solo tiene un agujero de unos 7 cmm por donde salen los grabes.

Los subwoofer lo nos tengo todavía pero van a ser alguno de 4 o 5 pulgadas, 8 ohms y de esos que no treaen muchos datos. En otras palabras, alguno barato marca pirulo. 

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2009)

Si queres construir un home cinema, lo mejor es que pienses en los TDA2040, se alimentan de 20+20v con 1 Ah cada uno. t paso el pcb de un canal.

para los filtros yo usaria TL084, con 1 de esos t haces el pasa bajos de 4º orden. 4º orden significa que maneja hasta 24dB+24dB.

t dejo el esquema de un filtro 2do orden, t daras cuenta como hacer el de 4º.


----------



## ppaappoo (Feb 2, 2009)

Te agradezco la respuesta pero lo de pasa banda no es electrónico si no físico, es el tipo de cajas para sub que se llama asi.


----------



## maxep (Feb 2, 2009)

para un sub de 5" que en relaidad son woofers. nollegan a ser sub. te recomidno una bass refelx. arma una cjaa de 15l. con un woofer  de5" 20w rms. y un ducto de 2" diametro x 18cm. veras que lindo suena


----------



## ppaappoo (Feb 2, 2009)

La idea es hacer una caja para poner detras de los asientos de una renault kangooy en donde iran dos parlantes comunes y dos subwoofers de 8 ohms cada uno para asi ponerlos en serie y tener 4 ohms por canal. Algo asi.


----------



## aldemarar (Feb 2, 2009)

queras desir ponerlos en paralelo para que te de 4 ohms porque si lo colocas en serie te da 16 ohms


----------



## ppaappoo (Feb 3, 2009)

Sisi, eso decia.

Desarme el sub de un home theater que suena bastante bien y tome sus medidas.







La parte cerrada (derecha) alto= 22cm, ancho= 15.5cm, profundo= 14cm / volumen 4774cm3 
La parte de la abertura (izquierda) alto= 22cm, ancho= 15.5cm, profundo= 10cm / volumen 3410cm3 
La abertura 5cm de diámetro x 7cm de largo
Subwoofer: 4" Long Throw Woofer 20w 4 ohms


----------

